# MeasureWeather



## Haider123 (3. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,


An den Chef hier, falls ich hier falsch bin Sorry keine Absicht, da ich nicht weiß zu welchen Rubrik ich meinen Beitrag schreiben soll, habe ich hier geschrieben, sonst bitte diesen Beitrag dahin verschieben, wo es hingehört Ordnung muß sein ;-)  Aber ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig



Ich hab einen Problem mit Rainmeter „Sektion Wetter“ ohman nicht leicht dieses Problem zu erklären, aber ich versuchs.

Ich weiß hier sind Spezialisten die benutzen halt bestimmt ihr eigene Programme die selber geschrieben haben, aber da ich mich mit der Programmierung nicht so ganz aus kenne, hoffe ich ihr könnt mir helfen.

Es ist ein Rainmeter Programm nicht das Neue sondern das alte.

Ich hab 2 verschiedene Rainmeter  runtergeladen beide laufen einwandfrei, nur bei den Ersten gefällt mir die Wetter Icons nicht, die bei den zweiten Rainmeter die Wetter icons sehen besser aus.

Ich habe von den ersten Rainmeter die Wetter icons gelöscht, und von den zweiten Rainmeter die wetter Icons in den ersten Rainmeter eingefügt. Nur leider werden diese Icons nicht angezeigt, da von ersten Rainmeter die RegExp= anders ist als von der zweiten.

Da sind noch die Variable auch ganz unterschiedlich sind bezüglich UV index, Feuchtigkeit, Luftdruck, Sonnenaufgang, Sonnenuntergang… Was man so halt auf einem Wetter Link diese Informationen lesen kann. Und genau das sollte auch in den Rainmeter zusehen sein zusammen mit den Wetter icons.



Falls sich jemand damit auskennt wie man die Codes ändert in der ini.file bitte meldet euch.

Ich habe auch auf Rainmeter Seite viel durch gelesen leider kein Erfolg, auch in den Forum könnte mir keiner zwischen den beiden RegExp den unterschied erklären, nicht mal bis jetzt geantwortet.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen dieses Problem zu lösen, falls jemand sich damit auskennt, sagt mir bitte Bescheid.

Grüß

Haider


----------

